# ASUS F452E upgrade



## filfido (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi All

I was bought an ASUS F452E laptop last year which is seriously slow and frustrating to use. As the warrantee is about to run out I wanted to look at upgrading it to a half decent specification without breaking the bank.

Processor: AMD Dual core E1 - 1GHz
Memory: 2Gb

The laptop gets used for the internet & general use, not wanting to make it top notch just turn it into a useable machine.

Any suggestions on which processor would be best to upgrade it to?
Would the BIOS also need reflashing?

Thanks
Phil


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Checking with Asus support I see that there are 2 versions of your model. Which model do you have and what OS are you running?

F452EA or F452EP

https://www.asus.com/support/Product-Search/?keyword=F452E


----------



## filfido (Apr 15, 2014)

Its the F452EA running Windows 8 (64 bit).


----------



## filfido (Apr 15, 2014)

So I've done a little more digging.

I plan on upgrading the RAM, depending on the number of available slots, from 2GB RAM to either 4GB or 8 GB.

The Mainboard is an American Megatrends X450EA.209 with an AMD E1-2100 APU.

I'm still a bit confused and could do with some advice about which AMD APU I can upgrade to on this board. 

As I wrote previously I'm just looking for a reasonable performance rather than the current, painfully slow response I'm getting from the machine at the moment.

Thanks for any help.

Phil


----------

